# Che genere di musica ascolti??



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)

Non so se un topic é già stato aperto, ho guardato un po ma non ho trovato niente... 

Che stile/genere di musica ascoltate?? 

Io ascolto musica underground.... principalmente psychobilly! poi anche punk, oi!, punk hardcore, rockabilly... 

I miei gruppi preferiti: Demented are go, the cramps, Batmobile, the caravans, ricochets, guanabatz, the Krewmen, Mad dog cole, cyclone, skitzo.... e tanti tanti altri.. 


ecco qua qualche video....


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## prebozzio (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il mio genere preferito in assoluto è il progressive (rock e metal) e tutta la musica che in qualche modo lo sfiora.

I gruppi a cui sono più legato sono Dream Theater e Opeth, seguiti da Seventh Wonder, Genesis, PFM, Locanda delle Fate.

Ascolto tantissime altre cose, dal rock alla fusion.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Dicembre 2014)

Rock, in particolare Grunge e Hard Rock, e Metal, soprattutto Trash e Groove. Fino a qualche anno fa mi piaceva molto l'Industrial Metal, ma ora l'ho messo un po' in secondo piano. Mi piaciono un sacco di gruppi tra cui: i Pantera (immensi), gli Alice In Chains, i Korn, i Pearl Jam, i Primus, i Lamb of God, Marilyn Manson (qui tutto il forum mi darà contro ), i Sepultura, gli Slayer, i Faith No More, i Black Sabbath (la Storia ), i Machine Head e molti altri che non scrivo più perché mi sono stufato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Rock, in particolare Grunge e Hard Rock, e Metal, soprattutto Trash e Groove. Fino a qualche anno fa mi piaceva molto l'Industrial Metal, ma ora l'ho messo un po' in secondo piano. Mi piaciono un sacco di gruppi tra cui: i Pantera (immensi), gli Alice In Chains, i Korn, i Pearl Jam, i Primus, i Lamb of God, Marilyn Manson (qui tutto il forum mi darà contro ), i Sepultura, gli Slayer, i Faith No More, i Black Sabbath (la Storia ), i Machine Head e molti altri che non scrivo più perché mi sono stufato



Qualcuno che cita gli Alice in Chains! Il gruppo che ha segnato la mia vita, con i Mad Season, ma diciamo a questo punto con Layne Staley. Sono arrivato a tatuarmi sul braccio destro la frase _Love Hate Love_ come dedica.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

principalmente rock, nelle sue varie e infinite derivazioni. 

led zeppelin, pink floyd, queen, red hot chili peppers, pearl jam, who, jane's addiction, faith no more, alice in chains, kyuss, queens of the stone age, tool, aerosmith, guns, rage against the machine, depeche mode...

ultimamente sto in fissa con i genesis, ma solo il periodo gabrieliano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio genere preferito in assoluto è il progressive (rock e metal) e tutta la musica che in qualche modo lo sfiora.
> 
> I gruppi a cui sono più legato sono Dream Theater e Opeth, seguiti da Seventh Wonder, Genesis, PFM, Locanda delle Fate.
> 
> Ascolto tantissime altre cose, dal rock alla fusion.


Bravo, specie sui Dream Theater. Detto questo, penso che la musica anni 60-70, non per fare il nostalgico della *******, sono e rimangono insuperabili. Penso che ora se bisogna trovare qualcosa di interessante, per quanto riguarda il rock e il metal si deve andare sui sottogeneri. Detto questo a me di musica recente, mi piacciono molto gli Alter Bridge, gli Epica i Kamelot di Roy Khan e gruppi metal italiani quali Hour of Penance, Theatres des vampires, Materdea.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Dicembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Bravo, specie sui Dream Theater. Detto questo, penso che la musica anni 60-70, non per fare il nostalgico della *******, sono e rimangono insuperabili. Penso che ora se bisogna trovare qualcosa di interessante, per quanto riguarda il rock e il metal si deve andare sui sottogeneri. Detto questo a me di musica recente, mi piacciono molto gli Alter Bridge, gli Epica i Kamelot di Roy Khan e gruppi metal italiani quali Hour of Penance, Theatres des vampires, Materdea.



Adoro gli Alter Bridge!
A giugno avrei ucciso per andare al Rock In Idro con loro e gli Opeth...


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Rap anni '90, americano e italiano

E poi musica techno-minimal, pre-2010, ma quella è da club, ormai a casa non la ascolto più anche se ai tempi lo facevo

Disprezzo la musica italiana

Poi chiaramente ci sono delle eccezioni, adoro i Subsonica e i Kasabian ( che non sono italiani ma non c'entrano nulla con le categorie citate ) e apprezzo i Block Party

Per quanto riguarda il Rock in tutte le sue forme non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, giusto qualche canzone, niente di che.

Odio la musica del giorno d'oggi in tutti i modi


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> principalmente rock, nelle sue varie e infinite derivazioni.
> 
> led zeppelin, pink floyd, queen, red hot chili peppers, pearl jam, who, jane's addiction, faith no more, alice in chains, kyuss, queens of the stone age, tool, aerosmith, guns, rage against the machine, depeche mode...
> 
> ultimamente sto in fissa con i genesis, ma solo il periodo gabrieliano.


Faccio prima a quotare il tuo post 
Tolgo solo i Queen che a mio avviso, per quanto riconosca ovviamente la bravura e il carisma di Mercury, sono uno dei gruppi musicalmente più sopravvalutati di sempre. Alcune canzoni le adoro (Innuendo in primis), ma in generale non mi fanno impazzire.
Aggiungo gli Oasis e tra quelli più attuali i Franz Ferdinand, i Kasabian, gli Editors, i Foo Fighters, ecc...
Negli ultimi anni ho iniziato ad ascoltare molta musica italiana, ma prevalentemente i cantautori (De Andrè, Rino Gaetano, Dalla, De Gregori, Battiato, ecc...). Mi piacciono molto Caparezza, i Subsonica, poi dipende dai casi.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Dicembre 2014)

Metal..Più è pesante più mi piace.In particolar modo (ma non solo ovviamente) DeathMetal e DeathCore a raffica.


----------



## SlimShady (29 Dicembre 2014)

Eminem, Slim Shady, Marshall Mathers. 
lascio a voi l'interpretazione


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Dicembre 2014)

Anche io come Dumbaghi non amo molto la musica italiana. Per il resto ascolto rock, pop punk e anche il genere electro-house.

I miei gruppi/artisti preferiti sono: Linkin Park, Muse ( sono andato a vedere il loro concerto a Roma allo stadio Olimpico nell'estate 2013), Korn, Slipknot, Avenged Sevenfold, Sum 41, Eminem, MGK e per quanto riguarda il genere electro house in particolare Dimitri Vegas&Like Mike, che sono andato a vedere a Roma al Palazzo dei Congressi quest'anno


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Dicembre 2014)

Io suono da più di 20 anni per lavoro ultimamente sono "'costretto " a fare dance ... Ma il mio gusto è rock / metal / death metal ...


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

only Rock!!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Rock e Rap. Il mio gruppo preferito rock sono i Queen, soprattutto perché amo troppo Freddy e la sua voce. Però mi piacciano anche altri gruppi come Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple ecc. Ascolto il rap e soprattutto quello americano tipo Eminem, Ice Cube, Eazy-E, 50 cent ecc. e anche quello italiano come Fabri Fibra, Emis Killa, Fedez ecc.


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2015)

Principalmente rock: Oasis, Led Zeppelin, doors etc. un po' di pop: MJ e recentemente sto ascoltando i cd degli art31 degli anni 90.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Maggio 2015)

Ho spaziato ovunque, oggi apprezzo profondamente lui

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aW9hCIiZ-gE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

ps. canzone fantastica per mollare la propria ragazza


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2015)

Io sono sempre stato da musicista un ascoltatore di ogni genere .. comunque mi è sempre piaciuto il rock.... ultimamente per questioni lavorative ho dovuto ascoltare altri generi e comporre roba che non amo particolarmente .


----------



## Reedz (17 Giugno 2015)

Rap americano e Rock, non disprezzo l'R&B

Artista preferito rap: AZ <3, belle anche le sue feature con Nas


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Lunedì scorso abbiamo fatto una data con i Body Count ... SPETTACOLARI a livelli cosmici !!!


----------



## Tobi (18 Giugno 2015)

Solo a me piace il pop?


----------



## Dany20 (29 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Solo a me piace il pop?


Anche a me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

EDM con qualche ramo di elettronica a se stante, più Rap italiano.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Principalmente musica italiana, pop e commerciale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Solo a me piace il pop?




pure a me


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Io ascolto tutta la musica bella e disprezzo tutta la musica brutta (soprattutto quando non è musica ma accozzaglia di rumori cacofonici)...
Non mi inquadro in nessun genere e artista, amo tutti e nessuno

Trovo desolante escludere a priori certe categorie (la musica italiana, no dico, ma stiamo scherzando?! in italia ci sono (stati) artisti favolosi)

Personalmente ho un orecchio poco avvezzo al Rap/hip hop/jazz ma non in senso assoluto (ho alcuni cd di Eminem, 50Cent, mi ricordo anche di 2pac)

In genere apprezzo molto quando oltre alla melodia anche il testo fa al sua parte, ecco perché amo molto anche la musica italiana, inoltre devo dire che andando indietro con gli anni (70-80-90) è ricco di artisti italiani con voci meravigliose e uniche che sono assolutamente inconfondibili

Poi vabbè il rock anni '60-'70-'80 è l'apice per me..Dire Straits, Pink Floyd etc.. e insieme ci metto il Blues che mi ha dato moltissimo..

Nel tempo mi sono innamorato del genere AOR, soprattutto per le voci particolari dei cantanti

Comunque il mio consiglio rimane non escludete mai nulla e non impuntatevi solo su certi generi/artisti (soprattutto se ci sono motivazioni extra musicali per ascoltarli o no, tipo quando in italia se eri di sinistra dovevi per forza ascoltare Guccini o De Gregori, oh ma se a me fanno schifo che cavolo li devo ascoltare?!)


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Luglio 2016)

Adoro il Rock degli anni 60/70 che spazia da Jimi Hendrix ai Led Zeppelin....mi piace il Blues ed ultimamente mi sto avvicinando al Jazz...tutta roba moderna per intenderci 

Per esempio giovedì scorso sono andato a vedere lui...


----------

